# German Shepherd with yellow eyes?



## monikawilson (Oct 30, 2007)

today I found a German Shepherd running along a busy road in our town. (I have 3 German Shepherds myself) We picked him up, took him to the Vet and found a foster home for him for a few days. He is very sweet and handsome (at least he will be after a bath), he is friendly with other dogs and humans, he does not have a micro chip nor was he wearing a collar nor was he tatooed. It looks like he is just changing coat from puppy to adult.

What concerns me is that this dog has yellow eyes. I have never seen a Shepherd with such a light eye color and some people scared me a little since they said there might be wolf mixed in. The Vet did not - he said he is a normal pure bread German Shepherd.

To me he looks like a 'normal" german shepherd dog, black and a kind of a cream color. Anybody any idea??


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

AKA a caramel eye. I believe AKC writes it up as a fault. Can you get a photo?? I have seen it a lont time ago, but don't remember much about it.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Good job saving him! Outstanding Monika!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Glad you saved him! Light eyes are not totally uncommon - and yes, they are a fault. But odds are he is purebred even with the light eyes.

Lee


----------



## monikawilson (Oct 30, 2007)

yes will try to post a picture - thanks so much - I don't care if the eye color is a fault, he is still a sweet heart and looks pretty to me.


----------



## monikawilson (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is the picture of "Fritz" that is how we named him. It was taken before he got a bath - so please excuse him being so dirty. He will get a bath in the morning, we did not want to add more stress to his day today.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Here are a couple previous threads where we talked about eye color, there are some pictures
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Hey, a unique shepherd!
Someone should adopt this boy!


----------



## monikawilson (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks so much [email protected] that makes me feel much better. Actually I think those yellow eyes are very pretty. Thanks so much to all of you. I am sure we will find a good and caring home for "Fritz"


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

He is gorgeous!! I wish I had room for him!

My Belgian has very light eyes....people always ask me if she's a wolf mix...


----------



## monikawilson (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes I know the Belgium Shepherds, we have a couple in our club, they are great dogs, very smart. 

I would love to keep him too but we have three German Shepherds already and my two "girls" are currently in heat - I don't think that our male will tolerate another male in "his" yard. 

I am sure we will find a good home for him and right now he is doing well and is being cared for in my friend's Kennel. They have 5 German Shepherds themselves and have a Boarding Kennel for German Shepherds and other working dogs. Anke - my friend - will take care of him and will keep a close eye on him tonight. Tomorrow he will get his bath and we will take him and the other dogs for a walk.

In our area we have a lot of bank foreclosures and a lot of people just leave their pets behind. I am a Realtor and I find more and more poor pets in vacant homes. It is a shame and so sad. Until now I was very lucky in finding new homes for all of them - so I am very confident that Fritz will be a a new and loving home very soon. Fritz story however is even worse, somebody must have just kicked him out of a car in a very busy road. 

And thanks again to all of you - those people really scared me a little with this wolf talking. But now that I saw all the other dog pictures with light eyes I feel way better.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Fritz is a very handsome fellow, He was so lucky you came along!!
keep us posted on what happens with him.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I love the lighter eyes in a GSD, it gives them a neat look (I know it's a fault.) His eyes don't look yellow in the photo, are they more yellow than they look there? They just look lightish brown to me.


----------



## monikawilson (Oct 30, 2007)

the photo might not do justice to his true color - yes they are pretty yellow with a tendency into a light brown.


----------



## Sev133 (May 24, 2018)

They look amber colored in the pic but i know you said they are lighter in real life. I have a GS with amber eyes and then a half husky, half GS with yellow yellow eyes. Here they both are in order


----------



## Sev133 (May 24, 2018)

Heres a couple others.


----------

